# Request for Translation: English to Latin



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

In the long-ago TV series made of Trollope's _The Pallisers_, the Duke of Omnium, lying on his deathbed, tells us of his personal (perhaps family) motto: "I hope for nothing and I fear for nothing." I had two years of Latin too long ago for it to be of any use now, so I call upon any familiar with the tongue of Ancient Rome to render this into suitable Latin, along the lines such nuggets as _dum spiro, spero_, etc. Imagine yourself crowned with the imperial diadem as your reward!


----------

